
Spirit.js – easily animate objects on the web - jasonmoo
https://spiritjs.io/
======
dang
This will make for an excellent HN post once people can actually try it.
Landing pages with email signups aren't a great fit for this site, though this
is an impressive one.

------
mbrock
That's a _beautiful_ landing page. Kudos.

------
ben174
Something tells me this isn't going to be free. Although the landing page
might leave you with the idea that is.

~~~
krat0sprakhar
The website (features section) says that the library will be open-source.

~~~
fcoury
It says the API will be open source, so maybe the tool itself won't. We'll
see...

------
jessedhillon
Seems strongly inspired by Macromedia Flash/Studio, the authoring application
for creating Flash animations.

~~~
radarsat1
Hilarious, my first reaction at seeing the landing page was, "oh that
interface.. haven't seen that in a while.. haven't touched flash in a looong
time..."

------
seivan
I wish something like this existed as a desktop app to output animation
spritesheets from drawings.

The only application that works on Mac OS that does that is Flash. You can
draw something, make it "tween" to a new position/rotation/size etc and output
.pngs.

~~~
veli_joza
There is Spine and Spriter. They both support what you want (and much more).

------
ztratar
The ghosts are cute.

------
hacker_9
Looks pretty sweet. I can't see much use case for it though to be honest.
Animation's while reading is distracting, but maybe it could be useful for
some interactive tutorial.

------
XCSme
So you can export as GIFs? That would be cool, but I am skeptic.

LE: I say this because the animations on the site are gifs, and I assumed that
they were made with spiritjs itself.

------
ConAntonakos
This is so excellent and looks fun. I'm really unconfident with my web
animating abilities, and I feel I can learn a lot from this project! Thanks!

------
callahad
Strange that all of the animations under "Features" are gifs, and not actually
animated by spirit.js.

~~~
XCSme
Yeah, that's what I said. Maybe the tool has an export as GIF feature, which
would make it awesome :)

